# Ca.ambulance liscense test?



## Focallength (May 18, 2010)

I just bought the DMV book to study for my ambulance liscense test. Its a big book and I was hoping someone could give me a heads up as to what they test for and what they dont. Do I need to know the whole book? or do they focus on certain aspects?


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2010)

The whole book.. and it's honestly not that long...


----------



## medicdan (May 18, 2010)

If memory serves me, it's really not that big of a book. Consider checking out a college-level textbook? It's likely, if there's information in the book, you need to know it, so trying to cut corners will only hurt you (your partner, your patients and other motorists), more then it's going to save you a few minutes of reading. There is a bigger test in real life then just the DMV written exam.


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2010)

and it's spelt *license* FYI 

although technically its an endorsement, no?


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> It's likely, if there's information in the book, you need to know it, so trying to cut corners will only hurt you (your partner, your patients and other motorists), more then it's going to save you a few minutes of reading.



The only thing I remember that was drastically important was the information provided on siren ineffectiveness. Driving is one of those things where if you're either going to drive like an bung hole or not drive like a bung hole. A 20 (or is it 25?) question multiple choice test isn't going to change that.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (May 19, 2010)

Here's a practice quiz that looks remarkably similar to the real thing.

http://www.amr-ces.com/?American%20Medical%20Response+Clinical%20Education%20Services+California+Regional+Driver%20Training+DMV%20Practice


----------



## adamjh3 (May 19, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Here's a practice quiz that looks remarkably similar to the real thing.
> 
> http://www.amr-ces.com/?American%20Medical%20Response+Clinical%20Education%20Services+California+Regional+Driver%20Training+DMV%20Practice



^ that one helped me a lot, I skimmed through the book, took that practice test and the one on emtstudyguide.blogspot.com. It's a piece of cake, the worst part is waiting in the DMV.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 19, 2010)

The test itself is pretty difficult. Study hard. All those random numbers and lengths of time (how long you can be a driver until you get your EMT) and stuff that wouldn't really apply to you so doesn't stick in your head...know them.

The DMV guy who corrected my test was surprised when I passed. Said in all his years working there, he'd never seen anyone ever get a hundred percent (or was it pass the first time?)


And it's a "certificate" technically...no one calls it that, though.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 19, 2010)

I just took that test in February i didn't find it to difficult at all. To me it seemed like common sense. Make sure you know when to use "Code 3" lights and sirens. Where most ambulance accidents occur i.e. intersections. When as a driver you can not drive the ambulance. Even in code 3 status who must you still obey on the road i.e. police. Driving an ambulance with due regard and defensive driving know that. Never pass vehicles on the right since people are to pull to the right.


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 19, 2010)

As a note you also get 3 chances to take the test and you can do them consecutively. Just read through it quickly and get the important facts then take the test. Review it and look up what you missed (it gives page numbers) and take it again. The test you get next will not be the exact same but I would say 23/30 questions were the same between test 1 and 2.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 20, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> I just took that test in February i didn't find it to difficult at all. To me it seemed like common sense. Make sure you know when to use "Code 3" lights and sirens. Where most ambulance accidents occur i.e. intersections. When as a driver you can not drive the ambulance. Even in code 3 status who must you still obey on the road i.e. police. Driving an ambulance with due regard and defensive driving know that. Never pass vehicles on the right since people are to pull to the right.



Those were the give me questions...for some reason I remember there being a number of random ones in there.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 20, 2010)

There were a few random ones in there. I think there were some about making sure the ambulance is equipped with certain items and there were certain things you could take off the ambulance due to certain circumstances. You have to yield to stop signs a stop lights as long as you re-duce your speed down to 15mph.


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 19, 2010)

Hate to bump an old post but I have a question....is this a cert that once you get it, you keep it....or....do you have to re-test every so often?


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 19, 2010)

You have to re-cert for your ambulance certificate in CA it's every 3 years.


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks!! And one more question I just thought of....did you have to pay for fingerprint/background there? I saw something in the handbook that there was a $67 fee for it??


----------



## HasTy (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah you have to have a separate live scan prior to receiving the card and this live scan is different than the one for your emt card


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang thats sucky!  The dollars keep adding up to get everything I need for EMT. Thanks!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2010)

Tara_SacCA said:


> Dang thats sucky!  The dollars keep adding up to get everything I need for EMT. Thanks!!



Still cheap in the long run compared to other health fields.


----------

